# How do you display your cars ? I have 1/18 scale



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I like to collect 1:18 scale cars from movies & Tv. I have a model display shelf that has 4 levels, the middle shelf is 16 inches wide X 6 ft. long so the cars display nice on that shelf. The entire shelf cabinet measures 6 Ft. long X 6 Ft. tall X 2 feet deep. It will share space for my real space & Irwin Allen model collection. How do you display your cars & what scale ? Anyone here also collect 1:18 cars ?
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I collect all scales of automobile related items, and have about 150 Automobiles in 1/18 scale. my toy room is not large enough to display everything in my collection, so I limit whats on display. in 1/18 scale I have four very nice cars in single car display cases, and I also display a diorama 1/18 scale garage that usually has three cars at a time in the scene. 

I built a two car garage out of a wine crate and outfitted it with accessories like a hot rod garage would have.
I rotate cars in & out. it draws attention when people enter my room.
eventually I would like to build a larger display for my 1/18 Stuff, so more items can be seen.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I like 1:18 cars, i like movie & tv cars. my display shelves are big 6 ft long X 6 ft tall X 2 ft deep. but i still want more room.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I build mostly 1/8 scale, although I do have a 12thscale mustang and a 16th scale General Lee.

I repurposed a tv entertainment center shelf unit that my sister was going to throw away.
I have 8 1/8 cars on it, 2 1/350 refits and several smaller kits.

I'm gonna have to make some room on there when the big TOS "E" is finished.


----------

